# You gotta be @$#%&@ kidding me....SOTB related



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Batton down the hatches there Cappy.  Looks like your going to have a squal heading your way.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

If that track holds true, it will pass over sometime between Anything Butt turn in and BBQ turn in.  Loverly.  The spring contest saw a wicked
thunderstorm come through Saturday morning (after turn in, thank the Lord) that had lightning cracking all around us, water a couple of inches
deep racing through the parking lot, and EZ Ups flipping around crashing into parked cars.

  That would be a joy compared to a hurricane, even a weak one.
It could easily lead to the comp being cancelled, in which case
I'm gonna kill someone, most likely Larry.  He needs killing anyway.

Labor Day is the 2nd biggest weekend here, population goes from around
200 thousand to about 600 thousand.  Now that will make for a fun
evacuation.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry....bring your chains!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much Cappy, it will probably be downgraded to a Tropical Storm by the time it reaches you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll cook in a Cat 1, but I'm afraid they will cancel the event.  Liability issues.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Bring plenty of aluminum foil! Looks like you may have to speed up your cooks!


----------



## Griff (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That would be a joy compared to a hurricane, even a weak one.
> It could easily lead to the comp being cancelled, in which case
> I'm gonna kill someone, most likely Larry.  He needs killing anyway.



Larry, if the Cap'n kills you, can I have your firearms?

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awww Geesh! _I_ wanted to kill Larry. :roll:


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 27, 2006)

Be glad I will be in Florida at the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville when this thing comes through , of course its changed course 2 times in the last hour according to Naval Tracking I got on this computer!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm coming down regardless, as long as Johnny Law lets me in I'm coming.  Worse comes to worse, we'll cook at Cappy's!


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck gang!  I hope the weather holds,  I haven't seen the whole gang together for a hoot in a couple of months.  Cancelling the event would be a shame.  Best part is I still get the spend a night in a cheap hotel with GQ's dream date.  :P  :P  :twisted:   

Good luck and good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Good luck gang!  I hope the weather holds,  I haven't seen the whole gang together for a hoot in a couple of months.  Cancelling the event would be a shame.  *Best part is I still get the spend a night in a cheap hotel with GQ's dream date*.  :P  :P  :twisted:
> 
> Good luck and good Q!
> 
> Jack



You're sleeping wih Finney?  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":rfyoeevn]Good luck gang!  I hope the weather holds,  I haven't seen the whole gang together for a hoot in a couple of months.  Cancelling the event would be a shame.  *Best part is I still get the spend a night in a cheap hotel with GQ's dream date*.  :P  :P  :twisted:
> 
> Good luck and good Q!
> 
> Jack



You're sleeping wih Finney?  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif][/quote:rfyoeevn]

I thought Chris was like that!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

After that comment, all I can say is ain't nobody sleeping with me!

Larry, we'll have a hurricane party at my house.  Nothing is going to
stop me from having a good time this weekend.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> After that comment, all I can say is ain't nobody sleeping with me!
> 
> Larry, we'll have a hurricane party at my house.  Nothing is going to
> stop me from having a good time this weekend.



Amen brother, I'll be there as the law allows!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I be there in spirit but just give you one encouragement.  Hurricanes aint nothing but big tornadoes.  Cooking in tornadoes is easy peasy.  You should be just fine. 

bigwheel


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Good luck gang!  I hope the weather holds,  I haven't seen the whole gang together for a hoot in a couple of months.  Cancelling the event would be a shame.  Best part is *I still get the spend a night in a cheap hotel with GQ's dream date*.  :P  :P  :twisted:
> 
> Good luck and good Q!
> 
> Jack



Jack, you are one lucky man!  Give the wife big hugs from me.


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

I've already got a date fot the night.
And it ain't Jack.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

better news...the bastard weakens...but we're still dead center in the projected path...


----------



## Finney (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> better news...the bastard weakens...but we're still dead center in the projected path...


Katrina weakened a couple of times and built back up before it ripped New Orleans a new "A" hole.
And the last map had it to the bottom of SC on Friday... this on has it to NC Friday afternoon.

We're getting wet. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

Think positive boys!

http://www.weather.com/weather/extended ... e=CityPage


----------



## Finney (Aug 28, 2006)

It's okay.... I'm water-proof.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad we have two EZ-Ups, would be nice to have THREE!  Woody


----------



## DaleP (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Finneys "Im waterproof" attitude. I would like to come to this event. Maybe if $ allows, next year.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> yea, you guys are going to get wet.  here are a couple of tips i picked up at the salisbury, md contest where the rain poured down and the wind blew it into every nic and cranny.
> 
> 1.  get a clamp and then roll the tents of both easiy ups together.  this created a channel moving the water to the outsides of the tent as opposed to down the middle where the join.
> 
> ...



We've gotta "Gutters" thanks to Finney for the EZ-Ups.  We've also got walls and awnings for both EZ-Up and buckets to hold down the fort.   The beer is a given!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1navc9rf]yea, you guys are going to get wet.  here are a couple of tips i picked up at the salisbury, md contest where the rain poured down and the wind blew it into every nic and cranny.
> 
> 1.  get a clamp and then roll the tents of both easiy ups together.  this created a channel moving the water to the outsides of the tent as opposed to down the middle where the join.
> 
> ...



We've gotta "Gutters" thanks to Finney for the EZ-Ups.  We've also got walls and awnings for both EZ-Up and buckets to hold down the fort.   *The beer is a given!! * Woo hoo!![/quote:1navc9rf]
And the really good Wild Turkey.  One hand to hold on to the EZ-Up... one to hold my Wild Turkey glass.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

beer in one of my hands, trophy in the other.

August 29, 2006

Time: 12:00 p.m.





Tropical Storm Ernesto Update:





Horry County Moves to OPCON 3




Conway, South Carolina – Horry County has moved to a Level 3 Operating Condition (OPCON 3) in preparation of Tropical Storm Ernesto. OPCON 3 means that the storm poses a significant threat to Horry County. County officials have had continual discussions with South Carolina Emergency Management, coastal communities including local municipalities, and will continue to monitor the situation closely. 



The National Hurricane Center currently is forecasting Ernesto to make landfall in Charleston as a tropical storm midday Thursday, although there is a potential for it to intensify into a hurricane.  Expected effects for Horry County could be a storm surge of three to four feet, which includes high tide, beach erosion with a more significant impact for the Cherry Grove and Garden City Beach areas. Three to five inches of rain is forecasted with the potential of seven inches locally, which will produce flooding, and the potential for isolated tornadoes. Horry County could start to feel the impact of the storm late Wednesday evening into early Friday morning, with the greatest impact occurring midday on Thursday.



In preparation for the storm, Horry County anticipates a partial activation of their Emergency Operations Center (E.O.C.) tomorrow morning.



With the anticipated rain amounts, citizens should start to survey their property to mitigate the potential of flooding like making sure storm drains and gutters are clear of debris. It is also advised that people avoid moving water, flooded areas and downed power lines. 



Citizens should also have their family hurricane plans in place; including items that may be needed like water, batteries, flashlights, etc. Additional hurricane information can be found on Horry County’s website at www.horrycounty.org. On the right side of the home page, you will see a link called Hurricane Information. This link contains information on how to prepare for an emergency, evacuation routes and maps, re-entry information, shelters, etc.



# # #

Lisa H. Bourcier
Director of Public Information
Horry County


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2006)

That don't sound too bad.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










ok it sounds bad


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And the really good Wild Turkey*.  One hand to hold on to the EZ-Up... one to hold my Wild Turkey glass. [/quote:13ded7ix]

Is that possible??


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And the really good Wild Turkey*.  One hand to hold on to the EZ-Up... one to hold my Wild Turkey glass. [/quote:3u2095sz]

*Is that possible?? *[/quote:3u2095sz]






  Yes.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 30, 2006)

DON"T WORRY!!!! NOW IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE RIGHT OVER US BY MONDAY COMPLETELY KILLING _MY_ $2000 GIG FOR THE DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> DON"T WORRY!!!! NOW IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE RIGHT OVER US BY MONDAY COMPLETELY KILLING _MY_ $2000 GIG FOR THE DAY!!!!!!!!!



 Sheeeeeeewwwww, what a relief!


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2006)

:And the really good Wild Turkey.  One hand to hold on to the EZ-Up... one to hold my Wild Turkey glass.  [/quote]

I think I would just drink straight from the bottle, cause if yer holdin the tent with one hand and holdin the turkey with the other, then you have no way to refill the glass.  Just hold the bottle, when its gone you wont need to worry about no storm, you will never know it even happened!![/quote]
I like the way you think.


----------

